# مكتب الدكتورة شيماء عطاالله >  المحاضرة الأولى للفرقة الثانية مادة legal terminology

## د.شيماء عطاالله

Basics Of The Egyptian Legal System
	This part of the book deals with the Egyptian law, starting with the history of the Egyptian legal system and the definition of the Egyptian Constitution,

History Of The Egyptian Legal System
The Egyptian law is based on Islamic law and civil law (particularly French codes). Egypt attained independence from Ottoman Empire in matters of legal and judicial administration in 1874. Judicial reform began in 1875, leading to establishment of mukhtalatat (mixed) and ahli 
(national) courts. As Egypt increasingly came under foreign influence, legal system began 
resembling European systems to a greater extent. 
attained independence
 from Ottoman Empire
establishment of mukhtalatat (mixed)
 and ahli (national) courts
resembling

From 1920 to early 1950s, Egyptian legislature enacted several laws effecting important changes to family law. Controversial emergency decree issued by Sadat in 1979 introduced extensive changes to the two Egyptian Laws of Personal Status of 1920 and 1929. In May 1985, the 1979 Law was struck down by High Constitutional Court on technical grounds and declared ultra vires the 
Egyptian Constitution. Several changes made by 1979 Law were reintroduced and some new provisions added in Personal Status (Amendment) Law (no. 100/1985). The Personal Status Law was again reintroduced and some new provisions added in Personal Status on 27th January 2000.

----------


## اسراء الماحى

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته احب اشكر حضرتك دكتوره شيماء على وضع المحاضره الاولى لماده legal terminology واحب اطلب من حضرتك ترجمه بعض المصطلحات -controversial emergency -ultra vires  judicial administration -judicial reform

----------


## الفقير الى الله

*جزاكى الله خيرا يا دكتورة شيماء وياريت كل المحاضرات فى الجنائى ومادة legal terminology  تبقى على المنتدى لسهولة الوصول لكل المحاضرات  وكذلك التعود على شغل النظام الالكترونى وفكرة التواصل مع الطلبة  و لكى يحصل من فاته المحاضرة عليها  *

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بالنسبة لترجمة المصطلحات فهي كالتالي :

  حالة الطوارئ محل جدل controversial emergency 
ويقصد بـ Controversial emergency decree
قرار بقانون بشأن اعلان حالة الطوارئ محل جدل

ultra vires judicial administration  تتجاوز حدود الإدارة القضائية

   judicial reform يقصد بها الاصلاح القضائي

----------


## ابو منعم

شكراااااااا

----------


## اسراء الماحى

الف شكر لحضرتك دكتوره شيماء على اهتمامك

----------


## Mido Mahmoud Lyrcist

شكرا يا دكتورة بجد

----------


## عاصم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ممكن حضرتك يا دكتورة تترجمي لي هذا المصطلح
technical grounds
وشكرا

----------


## المستشار*عمر الباز

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ميرسي بجد على المحاضره دى يادكتور 
علشان بجد مفيش اى وقت الواحد ينزل فى الكليه علشان الشغل 
ميرسي

----------


## ابو منعم

يا دكتور رجاء رجاء رجاء رجاء تنزلى كل المحاضرات جنائى و انجليزى

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> ممكن حضرتك يا دكتورة تترجمي لي هذا المصطلح
> technical grounds
> وشكرا


يقصد بها أسباب فنية
تمنياتي بالتوفيق

----------


## قطرة من نهر الوفاء

شكرا جزيلا يا دكتورة على اهتمام ومجهود حضرتك الرائع
وبعد اذنك ياريت تترجميلي الجملة دي 

establishment of mukhtalatat (mixed)
and ahli (national) courts
resembling

وجزاكي الله الف خيرt002.jpg

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

وعليكم السلام أختي العزيزة 
بالنسبة للترجمة 
establishment of mukhtalatat (mixed)
and ahli (national) courts
 تأسيس المحاكم المختلطة والأهلية 
أما resembling
 يشبه 

خالص دعواتي بالتوفيق

----------


## {mohamed}

الف شكر يا دكتورة

----------


## mohamed bakry

ممكن يا دكتورة شيماء تقللنا نظام امتحان اللغة  ايه 
في القسمين


شكرا

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

> ممكن يا دكتورة شيماء تقللنا نظام امتحان اللغة  ايه 
> في القسمين
> 
> 
> شكرا


مرحبا محمد 
بالنسبة لنظام امتحان اللغة كما وضحنا في المحاضرة الأخيرة سيكون على النحو التالي :

أربعة أسئلة (إجبارية)
السؤال الأول: ترجم المصطلحات من الإنجليزية إلى العربية 
السؤال الثاني: ترجم المصطلحات من العربية إلى الإنجليزية 
السؤال الثالث: عرف المصطلحات التالية (وهنا يجب على الطالب أن يكتب التعريف باللغة الإنجليزية)
السؤال الرابع: ترجم النصوص من الإنجليزية إلى العربية 

ملحوظة : لكل سؤال خمس درجات 

خالص تمنياتي لكم جميعا بالتوفيق

----------


## ابو منعم

شكرااااااااااا

----------


## mayada

شكرا لحضرتك يادكتورة ممكن ترجمة بعد اذنك

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

> شكرا لحضرتك يادكتورة ممكن ترجمة بعد اذنك


حدد أولا المصطلحات التي تود ترجمتها

----------


## اسراء الماحى

:S22:  :M20(32):

----------


## محمد فخري

الف شكر للدكتور شياء عطا الله على هذا المنتدى الرائع!!!!

----------

